# Trotting or Pacing?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all

I've noticed recently that Hex paces a lot, he doesn't trot properly. 
Pace = the front and back leg on the same side move forward at the same time.
Trot = front leg on one side and back leg on opposite side move forward.

Now I was always told that GSDs are "trotting " dogs, they can go all day. Both mine seem to pace more especially when they are lazy. Is that normal?


Cheers


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Pacing is actually more energy efficient...the reason you've heard that about trotting is that proper conformation in a GSD will allow them to trot all day as well and is supposed to be easier for them (compared to other breeds).

Trotting is generally faster than pacing...so if the dog isn't in a hurry they won't switch to a trot unless they have to. I have a difficult time getting my boy to trot in small rings when in a conformation show, it takes them a longer time to turn and when they see a wall they don't really want to get into a trot as quickly.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Duke does the same thing. Mostly when he's tired/lazy... or like martemchik said, when in an enclosed area. He'll choose to pace instead.

It's nothing that ever concerned me.

My females both do not pace.... or I've never seen them do so. But then again... the oldest doesn't think so she just thinks in walk, trot, run.. lol. And the youngest is still pretty small so she can get a good trot before coming to the end of the room.. and she mostly just runs anyways.


----------



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

doesn't sound like you have anything to worry about. my boy trots when he's excited to get somewhere (like the kitchen from the other end of the house haha). but if you can tell he's super tired he just paces along the floor to wherever he's going to flop in a heap and fall asleep


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

My girl gets a lot of walks and we found that she paces until we get up to about 3.5 miles per hour. If we walk briskly she will trot but a slow walk will cause her to pace. This was true of our previous dog also, who was a mutt but about the size of a small GSD. She always trots when we are at a jogging speed.


----------

